# Kahana Falls maintenance fees



## EZ-ED (Nov 11, 2007)

1 bedroom 1 bath - $499.62 (4.2% increase)
1 bedroom 2 bath - $843.14 (0.4% increase)
2 bedroom 2 bath - $1072.29 (2.6% increase)

estimated 2007 property tax for the whole resort is estimated at $460,000 or more than 4 times what the 2005 tax was.

We also received separate bills for the Interval Owners and the Association of Apartment Owners that totals one of the above amounts. These two bills have to be paid separately according to new Hawaii state law (now that's at PITA ).

It's still a nice quiet resort to spend a couple of weeks on Maui though.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder between outrageous increases in property tax and increasing fuel costs for airlines how many people are really going to make their "First trip to Hawaii their Last Trip to Hawaii"  Sure would be a shame.

Only way I see around the financial problem is to stay for two or three weeks and only have to pay for one round trip airfare.  

Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 12, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> I wonder between outrageous increases in property tax and increasing fuel costs for airlines how many people are really going to make their "First trip to Hawaii their Last Trip to Hawaii"  Sure would be a shame.
> 
> Only way I see around the financial problem is to stay for two or three weeks and only have to pay for one round trip airfare.
> 
> Sterling



This is why DW and I decided to buy more than one or two weeks in Hawaii.  Since we have the time each summer, it only made sense to pay the one round trip fare and spend more time.

Marty


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 12, 2007)

martygeorge79 said:


> This is why DW and I decided to buy more than one or two weeks in Hawaii.  Since we have the time each summer, it only made sense to pay the one round trip fare and spend more time.
> 
> Marty



Same here. Three weeks at Kahana Falls and relatively easy trades into Oahu at Ko Olina and/or Kauai makes for a nice holiday.


----------

